

Show HN: Piqtur, a wep app for enhancing your images with beautiful effects - eliaskg
http://www.piqtur.com

======
CWIZO
Add a regular upload button (if you can). And maybe you should provide some
sample images, that way I can start playing around right away without
searching my hardware for a image.

And this one is a deal breaker: when I exported the image it was absolutely
useless. The quality has dropped substantially, rendering it (pun intended :P)
useless for further use.

edit: could you write about how you made all this? Just a quick summary would
suffice.

~~~
eliaskg
That's interesting, I never had any quality loss with my images. Maybe you
could send me your original image so I could investigate that.

All effects except the 3d perspective are rendered via canvas in the client's
browser. After that the image gets sent to the server which adds the
perspective (if needed) and sends out the download.

~~~
CWIZO
Sure, just tell me your email (I just followed you on twitter (@janhancic),
follow me back and you can DM the email address to me there if you don't want
to publish it here).

The picture in question was, funnily enough, taken in your home town Munich :)

------
SyneRyder
Looks cool, and your app might be landing at just the right time, considering
Picnik is disappearing in a few weeks. Lots of people are looking for
something just like this.

As a user though, you lost me at the first screen. I run my browser at full
screen, so dragging a photo over is a bit of a hassle. Plus, I'm not ready to
trust your app just yet with one of my photos - is my photo being uploaded to
your servers? Is it staying client-side? I could go looking for a photo that I
don't mind uploading but... meh, too much hassle. Adding a couple of example
images would let me play with the app immediately.

I like your app philosophy, though. I look forward to seeing the app evolve.

~~~
instakill
I don't think it's unreasonable to stick with only the drag & drop feature in
order to keep the upload page clean and uncluttered. It's really not that much
effort to temporarily re-size your window.

~~~
peterii
FWIW I actually bailed for the same reason. I do appreciate the simplicity but
it seems like it would be easy enough to add an unobtrusive link in the bottom
corner "...or click here to load up a sample image!"

------
jamesbritt
If you have to tell people how to pronounce a name then there's a problem.

If the name is a homophone for a common word or term then it makes it somewhat
confusing when people talk about it. (Try having a conversation about the Ruby
database gem Sequel).

Bottom line is you're better off having the name pronounced as it looks: pik-
tor. It's distinctive and less confusing.

------
itmag
Fornicating hell! Thanks for showing me what's possible with HTML5 and JS. I
am inspired to do stuff like this myself now.

No chance you will release the source?

~~~
eliaskg
The source isn't that interesting. It just was a lot work ;)

But <http://www.cappuccino.org> is a good starting point.

------
latchkey
Very nice job. The only thing is that it I had to click the text name of the
effect to turn the effect off. That was a bit confusing at first.

------
ZanderEarth32
This is fantastic. I need something exactly like this most of the time. To be
honest, I'd pay for this in the Mac Appstore. Nice job amigo.

------
meow
Wow, what an elegant and simple to use app. It feels a tiny bit sluggish
though (or may be its just my firebug pulling me down)

------
antonp
I like it. Care to elaborate on what libraries/framework/tech you used?

~~~
eliaskg
If you scroll down on the main page you can see a list of open source libs I
used.

------
instakill
This is beautiful, simple, and fast.

------
Craiggybear
Very nice effects well rendered! Image quality was fine.

